# Internetbetrug,kennt wer www.ihelptalk.com



## Anne84 (14 Oktober 2011)

diese seite bucht seid april fröhlich von meinem zweitkonto ab
reklamation,sperrung,anzeige bei pozilei läuft
kennt jemand diese seite oder weiss wie ich mich am besten verhalte?lg anne


----------



## Goblin (14 Oktober 2011)

Geb die Lastschriften zurück und guck was passiert



> Die Rückbuchung geht im Gegensatz zu den immer wieder geäußerten falschen Behauptungen der Banken _bei nicht genehmigten Lastschriften_ auch noch nach der ominösen 6- bzw. 8-Wochen-Frist. Nach den neuen SEPA-Richtlinien der Bundesbank gilt seit November 2009 für ungenehmigte Lastschriften eine Rückbuchungsfrist von 13 Monaten ab Kontobelastung



http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

Woher weißt du, dass es ihelptalk.com  ist.? Steht das auf dem Kontoauszug bzw Lastschrift?
Die Domain ist seit dem  30 Apr 2010 anonym in USA registriert und  es gibt bisher keine diesbezüglichen Meldungen über unberechtigte Abbuchungen bzw es gibt praktisch überhaupt keine Meldungen über Aktivitäten. 


> oder weiss wie ich mich am besten verhalte


Lastschrift bei der Bank zurückgehen lassen ( geht bis zu 13 Monate nicht! 6 Wochen)

PS: Was der Laden eigentlich macht, ist mir unklar. Sieht  wie eine Vermittlung/Auskunftsorganisation aus.


----------



## Anne84 (14 Oktober 2011)

ja das steht auf der lastschrift,die anderen 2 seiten die auch abbuchen sind darüber verlinkt

ich konnte die letzten 6 wochen zurückbuchen mehr geht nicht (habe das geld auch noch nicht auf mein konto gutgeschrieben bekommen,darum bin ich zur polente,die onlinebank hebt auch ihre hände und verweisst auf ihre AGB´s


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> ich konnte die letzten 6 wochen zurückbuchen mehr geht nicht (habe das geld auch noch nicht auf mein konto gutgeschrieben bekommen,darum bin ich zur polente,die onlinebank hebt auch ihre hände und verweisst auf ihre AGB´s


Das stimmt nur für eine erteilte Lastschrift. Wenn Du keine erteilt hast, gilt die längere Frist.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> ich konnte die letzten 6 wochen zurückbuchen mehr geht nicht


Wenn die Bank sich weigert, handelt sie rechtswidrig. Knöpf dir  den Filialleiter  vor und puste ihm  die Ohren durch.


----------



## Anne84 (14 Oktober 2011)

ist eine online bank,die deutsche kredit bank


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

Ob das ein Online Bank ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Vorschrift gilt für jede Bank

http://www.dkb.de/info/impressum/index.html
schreib denen einen bösen Brief  mit Verweis auf diese Info > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift


> . Bei einer nicht vorhandenen Einzugsermächtigung und damit einer unautorisierten Lastschrift kann innerhalb einer Frist von bis zu 13 Monaten eine Korrektur erfolgen.


----------



## Anne84 (14 Oktober 2011)

Danke an Alle,das lustige war auch als ich die tage mit der oberkommisarrin(die für den fall zuständige tante) gesprochen habe,hat sie auch gleich die hände gehoben und gemeint da können wir nix machen,die sitzen bestimmt im ausland....


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> hat sie auch gleich die hände gehoben und gemeint da können wir nix machen,die sitzen bestimmt im ausland....


So schnell die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen, zeugt nicht gerade von Diensteifer.  Zumindest kann das abbuchende Bankinstitut ermittelt werden. Wenn das im Ausland sitzen sollte, sind weitere Ermittlungen natürlich wenig erfolgversprechend. Wenn es aber ein deutsches Institut ist, kann man zummindest  ansatzweise weitere Ermittlungen anstellen.


----------



## Anne84 (14 Oktober 2011)

das stimmt,ganz toll ist auch das nur 2  Frauen für internetbetrug eingeteilt sind,eine liegt im KH die andere mit der ich tele hab geht heute für 10 tage in den extrem wohlverdiennten Urlaub,Herrlich


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> toll ist auch das nur 2 Frauen für internetbetrug eingeteilt sind,eine liegt im KH die andere mit der ich tele hab geht heute für 10 tage in den Urlaub


Da hat bestimmt der Chef der Behördenstube gesagt:_ "...macht ihr das mal Mädelt, ihr habt doch Kinder mit Handys und seid bei den Lokalisten und so! Wir anderen sind zu alt für son Schmarn!"_


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Bank wegen der Rückbuchung illegaler Lastschriften Zicken macht, dann hilft gern ein Anwalt weiter. Unter Hinweis auf die Richtlinien der Deutschen Bundesbank.

Nach einem energischen Anwaltsbrief geht es in der Regel dann sofort.

Ich habe von einem einzigen Fall gehört, wo Klage eingereicht werden musste, aber selbst da ist die Bank auf die Klageschrift hin sofort eingeknickt, hat vor der Anberaumung des Prozesstermins schon den Anspruch anerkannt und dann auch bezahlt.

Man sollte es bloß nicht in Eigenregie machen, wenn die Bank Zicken macht.


----------



## Anne84 (15 Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte ja mal ein Diplomatischen Brief schreiben und an ihre Vernuft appelieren,aber wahrscheinlich werden sie bis zur Vergasung mit ihren AGB´s wedeln


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2011)

Öhm ...
... Du hast doch gelesen was Antiscammer geschrieben hat?
In der Praxis geht das so - Du gehst zur Bank (MIT EINEM ZEUGEN!) und gibts an diese Lastschriften zurückzubuchen aufgrund der aktuellen Vorschriften. (Ausdruck mitnehmen) Links hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-kennt-wer-www-ihelptalk-com.36594/#post-337229
Dann gibts 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder sie machens oder sie machens nicht.
Wenn nein, den Vorgesetzten des Schalterfrüchtchens holen lassen und nochmal mit den Vorschriften wedeln.
Und wenn das auch nix hilft - ab zum Anwalt und keine Brieffreundschaft mit der Bank eingehen.
Daß ich diese Bank anschließen wechseln würde brauche ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen ...


----------



## Anne84 (15 Oktober 2011)

Ähm das ist eine Onlinebank,steht auch oben geschrieben,ich wollte eigentlich Kosten vermeiden,nur weil die Idioten sich nicht melden wie es jede normale Bank macht wenn Ominöse Abbuchen ausn Ausland getätigt werden


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2011)

OK, dann eben Auftrag zur Rückbuchung, Ausdruck der Richtlinien beilegen, Terminsetzung max. 10 Tage, das ganze per Einschreiben/Rückschein.
Karenzzeit noch 2 Tage drauf und dann ab zum Anwalt damit.
Feddisch - manche hören halt erst wenns weh tut ...


----------



## Anne84 (22 Oktober 2011)

Heute ein Brief vom Kartenservice der DKB eingetrudelt.was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2011)

Wer bitte ist "SOPCOM", "SOPCOM" und "SOPCOM"?

Google liefert dafür keinen schlüssigen Treffer  auf einen  "Internetanbieter". 
Schreib denen, sie sollen mal etwas genauer erklären, welcher Laden das ist, was der "anbietet" bzw "dienstleistet"
  und wo der Laden sitzt.


----------



## Anne84 (22 Oktober 2011)

hinter sopcom steckt zb Ihelptalk.com
es ging mir eigentlich darum das ich der DKB in meiner Email klar verständlich gemacht habe das ich den enstandenen Schaden von fast 1000 euro  ersetzt  habe möchte,habe sie auch auf die SEPA Richtlinien hingewiesen,denke mal die DKB hat mich an ihren "Kartenservice" weiterverkauft


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> hinter sopcom steckt zb Ihelptalk.com


Woraus geht das hervor?Gibt es Hinweise/Beschreibungen um was für "Dienstleistungen" es geht?


----------



## Anne84 (22 Oktober 2011)

Nein Ihelptalk steht auf dem Kontoauszug  wenn ich das DKB Onlinebanking Konto nutze,als ich bei der DKB nachfragte wer Ihelptalk usw ist meinten sie ich habe ein Abo abgeschlossen,näheres konnte mir die DKB nicht verraten,per Brief haben sie mir aber mitgeteilt das sie das Abo von sich aus gekündigt haben
Ich habe nie irgendein Abo abgeschlossen,fühle mich von der DKB und dem Kartenservice richtig verarscht,was mache ich jetzt???


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2011)

Siehe oben ...
beginnend hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-kennt-wer-www-ihelptalk-com.36594/#post-337229


----------



## Anne84 (22 Oktober 2011)

Danke Hippo,wer weiss wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll,die SEPA richtlinien scheinen die ja nicht zu interessieren,scheinbar sind die auf Konfratation aus,ich will den ja nicht unterstellen das Ihelptalk&  mit denen über irgendeine Tochter unter einer Decke stecken


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2011)

Manchmal muss man sich einfach mal konfrontieren, wenn man nicht überrannt werden will. Ob Du das auch willst, kannst nur Du entscheiden.


----------



## Anne84 (22 Oktober 2011)

Ja klar,will ja mein Geld wieder haben,auch die Mahngebühren die mir die DKB aufgebrummt hat


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> ... *wer* weiss wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll ...



Antiscammer hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-kennt-wer-www-ihelptalk-com.36594/#post-337302
Ich hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-kennt-wer-www-ihelptalk-com.36594/#post-337313
und der Heiko hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...er-www-ihelptalk-com.36594/page-2#post-337692


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> ....das ich der DKB in meiner Email klar verständlich gemacht habe das ich den enstandenen Schaden von fast 1000 euro ersetzt habe möchte


Welchen Schaden denn? Kannst du den beziffern?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Oktober 2011)

Anne84 schrieb:


> Heute ein Brief vom Kartenservice der DKB eingetrudelt.was sagt ihr dazu?


Hm. Wenn die den Service für Dich kündigen, dann haben sie ihn vielleicht auch für Dich abgeschlossen. Warum und wie die glauben, dafür bevollmächtigt zu sein, will mir nicht ganz in den Kopf. Auf jeden Fall ist "die buchen doch schon seit einem halben Jahr bei Ihnen ab" sicher kein Argument, mit dem unrechtmäßige Abbuchungen rechtmäßig werden. Bei 1.000€ wäre bei mir ganz sicher die Schmerzgrenze erreicht, bei der ich keine Lust mehr auf dümmliche Briefwechsel hätte. Der Rat wurde ja schon gegeben und ich denke auch: Ein Anwalt spart in der Situation Nerven.


----------

